

Pinterest Meets Spotify with New Music Social Network Wavo - glesperance
http://betakit.com/2012/07/20/pinterest-meets-spotify-with-new-music-social-network-wavo

======
alexangelini
Conor, Gabriel and the rest of the team are building something really cool
here. It really fills a gap in the current offerings.

------
zelaurent
A must to try. It changes totally the experience of listening music.

